# Feet Is Not Dead (but big cubes are bigger for now)



## One Wheel (Jan 6, 2020)

The WCA goofed in removing Feet, but I’m going to help cover for them until they come to their senses.

Big Cheese 2020 (can’t get the link to work: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/BigCheese2020), on February 1st, 2020 in Viroqua, WI will have:

2 rounds of:
- 6x6

1 round each of:
- 3x3
- 5x5
- 7x7
- 3BLD
- FMC (1 attempt)
- Megaminx
- Square-1
- 5BLD or MBLD (pick one)
- FEET!!!

There will be cheese. And generous big cube time limits. And Feet. And cheese.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2020)

Did you mention... C H E E S E ?


----------



## Tabe (Jan 6, 2020)

Dang, wish I was there. I can make those big cube cutoffs!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 6, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Dang, wish I was there. I can make those big cube cutoffs!


I can't...


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 6, 2020)

Will the feet results be recognized by SEE?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 6, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Will the feet results be recognized by SEE?


That’s not nailed down yet, but we will be treating it as though it were an official WCA round. There should be no issue with standards, it’s just a matter of communication at this point.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 7, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> That’s not nailed down yet, but we will be treating it as though it were an official WCA round. There should be no issue with standards, it’s just a matter of communication at this point.


You might be able to send in an application for SEE delegate. I know someone who is one and it doesn’t seem hard to get that.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 8, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> You might be able to send in an application for SEE delegate. I know someone who is one and it doesn’t seem hard to get that.



Being an SEE delegate is not even required, a WCA delegate just needs to send SEE an email to request recognition of results in extra events.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 8, 2020)

I’ve talked with Josh about SEE, and as of yesterday he’s been ridiculously busy and hasn’t gotten to it, but he intends to contact them.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 8, 2020)

I like cheese


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 8, 2020)

Too bad I live too far away from the *CHEESE*


----------



## gruuby (Jan 9, 2020)

What's the cutoff for cheese?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 9, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> What's the cutoff for cheese?


Usually a knife or a wire. ;-) 

There will be cheese as prizes for winners of events, and probably a cheese plate and some crackers out for everybody to snack on.


----------



## gruuby (Jan 9, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Usually a knife or a wire. ;-)
> 
> There will be cheese as prizes for winners of events, and probably a cheese plate and some crackers out for everybody to snack on.


Ah


----------



## KingCanyon (Jan 9, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> I’ve talked with Josh about SEE, and as of yesterday he’s been ridiculously busy and hasn’t gotten to it, but he intends to contact them.


It would be cool if we could get curvy copter as an unofficial event sometime in a competition, or big blinds for that matter.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 9, 2020)

KingCanyon said:


> It would be cool if we could get curvy copter as an unofficial event sometime in a competition, or big blinds for that matter.


There’s a chance we’ll have 15 puzzle at a comp in the Massachusetts area sometime soon.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 9, 2020)

Slight update: lunch will be provided for competitors and spectators. Roast Beef sandwich fixings. You are still welcome to bring your own or go to one of the restaurants in town, but there should be plenty of food if you decide to stay.


----------

